
Revolutionary storage technology could make hard drives and tape obsolete - BerislavLopac
https://www.techradar.com/uk/news/this-revolutionary-storage-technology-could-make-hard-drives-and-tape-obsolete
======
gus_massa
It's a device to save data in DNA.

> _Right now though the biggest barriers to mass adoption are size (Shannon is
> the size of a family kitchen), price (unknown at the time of writing but
> likely to be in the hundreds of thousands of dollars) and writing speed (a
> pedestrian 10Mbps)._

Size may be reduced, prize may be reduced, but how are they planing to
increase the writing and reading speed?

~~~
jqpabc123
Highly dense storage is a nice goal but ultimately not very practical if the
data can't be retrieved easily and quickly.

The goods news, we have your data safely stored in a sugar cube.

The bad news, it may take months to retrieve it.

